# Schalke 04 und die Meisterschaft



## DER SCHWERE (10 Apr. 2012)

http://www.celebboard.net/funstuff/311071-die-meisterschale-fuer-den-s04-diesmal-klappts.html


Bitte den Link anklicken
sonst wirds:



​


----------



## celebstarwatch (10 Apr. 2012)

Es reicht halt immer nur für den "Meister der Herzen"


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

Das will ich noch mit erleben das Schalke mal Meister wird


----------



## eis (16 Okt. 2012)

Sky7 schrieb:


> Das will ich noch mit erleben das mal Meister wird



Lebe seeeeeehhhhhr gesund, dann wirst du eventuell alt genug.


----------



## samuel12345 (18 Okt. 2012)

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich die Bayern dieses Jahr den Titel nehmen lassen. Schade für Schalke, aber besser die Bayern, als ein BVB-Titel-Hattrick, wa?


----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2012)

samuel12345 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass sich die Bayern dieses Jahr den Titel nehmen lassen. Schade für Schalke, aber besser die Bayern, als ein BVB-Titel-Hattrick, wa?



Das möchte sein, S04 kann sich eine Schale schnitzen oder gießen lassen


----------



## Saint87 (18 Okt. 2012)

Ich glaube, wir wissen alle, dass es leider Bayern machen wird


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Saint87 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir wissen alle, dass es leider Bayern machen wird



Was heißt hier leider, *zum Glück*


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2012)

das wird dieses Jahr wieder nix werden


----------



## toBBn (19 Okt. 2012)

Ich kann dir da nur einen Tipp geben: Mach die PlayStation aus!


----------



## schlongdong2 (21 Okt. 2012)

An sich ist das Ergebnis nicht schlecht fuer einen Verein, der es sich in der Opferrolle gemuetlich gemacht hat.


----------



## Tissa (21 Dez. 2012)

Wer ist Schalke?
Wo ist Schalke?


----------



## pel (22 Dez. 2012)

böse wörter schreibt man nicht...drum

was is schlacke?


----------



## neuice (7 Apr. 2013)

Bin zwar Schalke Fan, aber ich glaube das wird nie was....


----------



## word (7 Mai 2013)

Schalke wir nie Meister.

Als nur noch sie 2007 vor dem VfB waren, wusste ich, das ist die Meisterschaft


----------



## Koka1201 (17 Juli 2013)

Hahahaha Schalke und Meisterschaft in einem Satz.... Hahahahah Lol


----------



## Barricade (17 Juli 2013)

Die Schlümpfe von Herne West werden NIEMALS Meister !!!


----------



## tommie3 (18 Juli 2013)

Ein Leben lang...................


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Also bei dieser Leistung zur Zeit hat Schalke Glück wieder in der CL zu spieln


----------



## Charly68 (16 Sep. 2013)

Die werden NIEMALS Meister !

Old Zebra Toto68


----------



## rotlicht78 (24 Okt. 2013)

Meister 2015


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (9 Nov. 2013)

Auch die nächsten 100 Jahre nicht.


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

den kader haben sie,es fehlt aber ein guter trainer und deswegen die spielphilosophie. eben das was den bösen nachbarn zum (erneuten) deutschenmeister, DFB Pokalsieger, und cl-finalist gemacht hat


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

einfach .... niemals!


----------



## Shaker (8 Jan. 2014)

rotlicht78 schrieb:


> Meister 2015



Glaube in den nächsten 5 Jahren wirds nix


----------



## CoteFan (10 Jan. 2014)

Guter witz als ob die es je wieder schaffen werden


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

schafft schalke nicht, Bayern ist zu übel ^^


----------



## gsgsgs60 (19 Jan. 2014)

Auch wenn Schalke es nie schaffen wird, bleibt es für mich der geilste Verein der Welt!


----------



## lennyuwe (19 Jan. 2014)

Ich freue mich über jedes Spiel,was die verlieren


----------



## hottyzwazwe (20 Jan. 2014)

voodooo1 schrieb:


> einfach .... niemals!



So sieht's wohl aus, eher schafft es der BVB nochmal.


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

glaub man kann den bayern jetzt schon gratulieren


----------



## marki85 (1 Juni 2014)

toto68 schrieb:


> Die werden NIEMALS Meister !
> 
> Old Zebra Toto68



So siehts aus!!!


----------

